
Coding like it's 1999 - otoolep
http://www.philipotoole.com/coding-like-its-1999/
======
blakehaswell
I’ve been playing with microcontrollers for the last few weeks, where
debugging typically involves reading data sheets more often than Googling, and
I could definitely see myself integrating this type of workflow into my day
job.

